# Stolen White 2008 LOOK 585



## abnson (Nov 5, 2010)

My bike was stolen on Wednesday night in Sunnyvale. The video of the individuals taking the bike is below. I have pictures of my bike coming soon. The details of my bike are white 2008 LOOK 585 with Campagnolio Record group set. Campagnolio ZONDA wheel set and LOOK carbon pedals. White Selle Italia saddle and black handle bar tape. Carbon Easton bars and seat post! Please keep on the look out and if you happen to recognize information regarding the individuals who stole it, please let me know.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAu5Tvi1jTU

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/pages/Help-me-find-my-stolen-bike/164023533631935?v=wall

Thanks,
Alan Benson


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh man, if I was still living in Sunnyvale, I would've gone out and looked for the guys.
Not to be racist though, the "ghetto" part of Sunnyvale is in Duane, San Miguel area, and Lakewood. I'm guessing those f***ers live in that area.

Have you contacted SunnyvalePD?


----------



## abnson (Nov 5, 2010)

Oh yes. Case number 10-9710


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry to hear but you left a $4000 bike unlocked and unattended?
hopefully one of the employees will recognize the perps.
good luck.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*bummer*

I'm a Murphy Ave. denizen, but I don't recognize them. 

I'll keep an eye out for them and the bike.

Check Craigslist.


----------



## abnson (Nov 5, 2010)

I know, I've been kicking myself for doing that. I was only sitting about 20 feet away and I had line of sight of it! My fault completely. Hopefully I will get it back :-(


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

You got home insurance?


----------



## abnson (Nov 5, 2010)

Yeah, claim already submitted but hopefully I'll get it back! Long shot but you never know!


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Hang around that bar and watch out for them. They don't know you have video of them, so they're thinking they got away with it and it's safe to return.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope you get a bike's direct $300 SS after this for tooling around the flatlands. That's what I've done. I can't imagine the feeling losing my "real" bike. Even my SS never leaves my sight unless I've got the fuggetaboutit lock on it.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

abnson said:


> I know, I've been kicking myself for doing that. I was only sitting about 20 feet away and I had line of sight of it! My fault completely. Hopefully I will get it back :-(


 indeed.

I figure if they're so dumb for not taking not of what I assume is a non-"stealthy" camera, as well as not looking so cycling-inclined, they could end up putting it on craigslist.

Keep an eye out for a white 585. You've got faces (thankfully). Upon meeting the seller, bring friends, and sack the him/them if it all matches.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

CoLiKe20 said:


> sorry to hear but you left a $4000 bike unlocked and unattended?


My thoughts exactly, you must not like your bike very much. Sorry for your loss man, but jeez, that bike cost more than my last car and it was left at a bar pretty much screaming rip me off.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

abnson said:


> I know, I've been kicking myself for doing that. I was only sitting about 20 feet away and I had line of sight of it! My fault completely. Hopefully I will get it back :-(


It's not your fault, it's THEIR fault.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, that really sucks. Perhaps pay a visit to the San Jose flea market tomorrow?

As well as looking for the bike on craigslist, you should also check for the individual parts.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow, that really sucks. Perhaps pay a visit to the San Jose flea market tomorrow?

As well as looking for the bike on craigslist, you should also check for the individual parts.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

They could be migrants workers, if so, it may be harder to catch them. I wish you the best though and hope you get your nice bike back. I have a caad 8 and though your bike is sweeter, I'd really feel the lost if she were stolen.

Peace


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

*bummer*



CoLiKe20 said:


> sorry to hear but you left a $4000 bike unlocked and unattended?
> hopefully one of the employees will recognize the perps.
> good luck.


My CF bike has never even seen a bike lock.

It seems like it would be too easy to smash the frame and take the remains even for the wheels/components.


----------



## manymiles (May 26, 2010)

Have you considered offering a reward? Maybe contact the local newspaper with the offenders picture along with a statement offering a reward.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

centurionomega said:


> My CF bike has never even seen a bike lock.
> 
> It seems like it would be too easy to smash the frame and take the remains even for the wheels/components.


I live in a safe area but I carry a small lock with me. That 30 seconds it takes for the thief to break the lock may alert a passerby or let me see the perp.


----------



## abnson (Nov 5, 2010)

I've added photo's. The only difference from when these photos were taken back in 2008 are: The handlebar tape is black, I have a different bike computer (Garmin) and the tires are Continental Gator Skin!


----------



## TJ64 (Nov 8, 2010)

There was one posted on Craiglist in Half Moon Bay on Nov. 2.


----------



## xximanoobxx (Jun 10, 2010)

his was stolen on the 3rd


----------



## rnido (Oct 31, 2011)

*Police Auction*

Saw this today. I know its been a few years...but from the description and the proximity to Sunnyvale, I thought you might be interested. 

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/bik/4333808616.html


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

…..hhjahjs


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

rnido nailed it !!!!!


----------

